# German Jagdterriers For Upland Hunting



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

this is a friend of mine that lives in Alaska and I have a few other friends that also use them here in ohio on upland birds,rabbits,****,sq,opp,and retrieving ducks,blood tracking deers,and baying hogs


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

If Anyone Want To Talk Hunting Give Me A Call 216-332-9470 Mark


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

bosshogg said:


> this is a friend of mine that lives in Alaska and I have a few other friends that also use them here in ohio on upland birds,rabbits,****,sq,opp,and retrieving ducks,blood tracking deers,and baying hogs



I have a young pup that we training as a rabbit and upland bird dog


----------

